# Unknown South American? Cichlid?



## mrreddevil (Jan 15, 2008)

Sometimes it has a green tint to it. Only the back half is striped. I think it is South American but I don't know for sure. Thankful for any help.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like an iddy biddy little blue acara to me.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe Laetacara curviceps


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, curviceps was the first thing that popped into my head...not sure on that though.


----------



## Stephan (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

the fish in the photo is a _Laetacara dorsigera_.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i was thinking Laetacara to, but they seem to uncommon for it to be something unknown, i see a lot of blue acaras mislabeled.

i dunno, wait and see, it could be a Laetacara species, but like i mentioned, i figured Laetacara were to rare to be really mislabeled.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Stephan said:


> Hi,
> 
> the fish in the photo is a _Laetacara dorsigera_.


Agreed, 100%.


----------

